# Jack-o-rama!



## mybabyjack (Feb 22, 2006)

We got a little picture happy while playing with Jack today! These are only a few pictures... we actually took *94!* :shock: Yes, I know it was a bit much but my boyfriend it a bit camera happy with the new bunny! lol Don't worry there isn't anywhere near 94 pictures! I picked my favorites! We were lucky enough to catch a few binky shots!  


Here is Jack in mid-binky... He was a very happy guy tonight! We counted over 20 times!! 














I think this pic is self explanitory 





He's found an interest in the camera!





Being nosey









Just being cute!









Washing up after playing so hard





Grr! I don't like the camera anymore so much





All tuckered out! Poor guy!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 22, 2006)

:rofl: These are awesome shots, thanks for sharing!! 

:great::thanks:



sas and pipp :bunnydance:


----------



## Nadezhda (Feb 22, 2006)

*Loud repetitive Aww's!*


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh, what a sweetheart! And great pics too . More please!!!

Jan


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Feb 22, 2006)

Awwwww Jack is so cute!


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 22, 2006)

He's gorgeous!! I love those ears! :inlove:


----------



## mybabyjack (Feb 22, 2006)

Aw thank you everyone!! 
You all just might provoke me to take and post more pictures tonight!! :bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 22, 2006)

So cute! Awesome binky shot!! Great air!






:rabbithop


----------



## naturestee (Feb 22, 2006)

*mybabyjack wrote: *


> Aw thank you everyone!!
> You all just might provoke me to take and post more pictures tonight!! :bunnydance:


 Please do! I love those binky pics! Jack looks very happy.


----------



## thor (Feb 22, 2006)

Jack looks all 'binkied out'! Great pics! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a perfect binky shot!! I try so hard but can never capture them mid binky!

Well done!! Jack is just adorable!

-Vanessa


----------



## cheryl (Feb 22, 2006)

what a little champ you have there,he is soooooo cute,i love how you got the binky shots lol,i had a little giggle to myself cause when i see my bunnies binky it just brings the most biggest smile to my face and the happiness that i feel just to know that the bunnies are so joyfully happy and they show it through their binkies.



he really does look like one very happy bunny



cheryl


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 22, 2006)

Aww! He's so adorable!!! He has such a cute face. ^_^


----------



## alfie and angel (Feb 22, 2006)

What a happy bunny!!!


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 22, 2006)

Those binkie pictures are amazing! More please!


----------



## mybabyjack (Feb 22, 2006)

We will definitely try to get more binky shots of him tonight when he's out for his playtime! Mike (my boyfriend) noticed today that he actually gets mad at him now when he doesn't let him out of the cage to play, so I think we're going to have to let him out more  I wish we could but it's hard since he's not litter trained yet and we only have a apartment so we can't let him have as much freedom as we'd like. We're working on it though!

More pictures tonight though!!  Keep watching!


----------



## bojay (Feb 24, 2006)

You are a very good photographer. Way to go with those action shots!

I know, bunnies are difficult to photograph and I think your shots are terrific!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 24, 2006)

Im not suprised you managed to catch a binky taking 94 photos! :shock:

What a cutie! I especially like the 'Jack in the box' pic!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, Jack is very cute. 

In one picture with his ears out to the side, he reminds me of the "FLYING NUN"

Now I'm probably dating myself, it was a show that was on in the 60's.

Your new addition is very cute also.

Soooska:bunny18


----------



## mybabyjack (Feb 24, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Im not suprised you managed to catch a binky taking 94 photos! :shock:
> 
> What a cutie! I especially like the 'Jack in the box' pic!


 
lol! we actually got the binky shots BEFORE the other 94 pictures believe it or not! we grabbed the camera to get the binkies and then just kept going. we've got the cam out right now trying to get some more because he's going crazy again 

oh and soooska- i see the flying nun thing too and i was only born in the 80s so don't worry about "dating" yourself


----------



## 2bunmom (Feb 25, 2006)

This is one cute bunny!!!!!  When you get tired of him , he can come and live with me.  I love his binkies and his Jack in the box pic. I know he would make me laugh for sure. He looks like he has so much fun at play time. Thanks for sharing. Beckie


----------

